# Show Us Yer Modded Seikos!



## mjsrb5

I thought I'd start a thread for modded Seikos, is anyone else into them? I've got a few different threads all over the forum about watches I've worked on but I thought it might be a good idea to keep everything in one place.

I've definitely caught the bug and have modified several over the last few months, it's getting to be an expensive hobby, I've wrecked a set of custom hands and cracked a domed crystal this week alone 

Here's my latest watch I did today.

It started life a 7002



I fitted a new dial, chapter ring, hands and GMT ceramic bezel. I also had a lovely domed crystal but it broke! I tired a set of mercedes emblem hands but they did not look right so I stuck with seiko ones.

The dial is not sitting flush to the chapter ring, I'll have to sort it out.





Â£10 stainless mesh bracelet finishes it off quite nicely I think 



If there's any interest in this thread I'll post some of my other watches and please feel free to add any watches of your own, I'd be interested to see what mods anyone else has.

Cheers!


----------



## SEIKO7A38

mjsrb5 said:


> I thought I'd start a thread for modded Seikos, is anyone else into them? I'd be interested to see what mods anyone else has.
> 
> Cheers!


Sometimes it pays to use the search function:

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=19481

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=54322

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=61855

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=65685

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=70273

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=70919 - that one's only had 17,000 views.


----------



## mjsrb5

Thank you so much


----------



## mjsrb5

Actually DeeDubya, Care to explain your witty reply to me a bit?

I did use the search function and saw most of those threads, what is your point?

Am I not allowed to start a thread on modified seikos because they've been discussed previously?

Also, if that thread had "only" 17,000 views what difference does it make to my thread? Why take the time to point that out and add the rolly eyes?

I stand by my comments you quoted, I would be interested in any modifications anyone else has done, maybe someone somewhere has attempted a modification recently that has not been documented on the forum already? If so I'd like to see them.


----------



## danoafc

DeeDubya said:


> mjsrb5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd start a thread for modded Seikos, is anyone else into them? I'd be interested to see what mods anyone else has.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it pays to use the search function:
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=19481
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=54322
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=61855
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=65685
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=70273
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=70919 - that one's only had 17,000 views.
Click to expand...

Viewing on my iPhone, only the last link on that list has a significant number of pics, and quite a few on those have now been removed.

Not sure i see the problem with the op's request?!


----------



## apm101

These kinds of threads come up quite regularly, but that's a good thing I think. Gives new members and old hands both the opportunity to contribute and for some new watches to come along. It's fun of course to look back at old threads too.

Your blue 7002 is very handsome, by the way. Is that a 10watches PO bezel?

Just my tuppence worth. 

And here's my mildly (Vinbo) modded OM Superior.


----------



## DaveOS

SPORK


----------



## BarryW

must confess that I tend to prefer them original. But in some cases I think the originals can be improved upon:









Just the strap - which doesn't really count i know:


----------



## BarryW




----------



## Davey P

Oooer, there's some nice looking hardware on here.... :notworthy:


----------



## luckywatch

Davey P said:


> Oooer, there's some nice looking hardware on here.... :notworthy:


I agree, there are some real eye catching pieces on here.


----------



## mjsrb5

Definitely some lovely watches posted so far, thanks guys!

I've been very busy ordering some Dagaz goodies and a few more watches for my next 2 mods.

I'll be attempting a Doxa and a FFF tribute when I get back to the UK.


----------



## yesenoj

What's the model number on this one? A kinetic isn't a good fit for me since I rotate watches, but that's a pretty nice looking watch 



BarryW said:


>


----------



## beach bum

Here's my contribution, it's been seen here before and I dare say it will be again :lol: a standard Seiko 5 with a nicer face :yes:

[img}=http://s4.photobucket.com/user/Keithhilliar/media/Img1758.jpg.html]


----------



## Service Engineer

A great thread with some excellent examples of members workmanship skills. Excellent pictures as well.


----------



## luckywatch

beach bum said:


> Here's my contribution, it's been seen here before and I dare say it will be again :lol: a standard Seiko 5 with a nicer face :yes:
> 
> [img}=http://s4.photobucket.com/user/Keithhilliar/media/Img1758.jpg.html]


That is tasty. Looks rare. :thumbup:


----------



## Mark M

I know this mod is getting common but I'm new to the interest and watch tinkering so thought I'd start with this one.

Just a dial change and I will be adding a red tip to the sweep hand but I was keen to get into it last night and didn't have any red paint so that will come later.

Seiko 5 SNZH55.

This is the first time I have ever done any mods to a watch and only the third case back that I have ever opened up and the others were just to change a battery.

I bought a tool kit and read a bunch of posts on various forums before starting.

It was a bit nerve wracking but I seemed to get it all back together without any damage and it's on my wrist right now and ticking away merrily.

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## mjsrb5

Hi Mark that looks great, a very nice mod in my opinion and one I will be attempting shortly with a SKX031. Thanks for sharing!

A red tip to the second hand will set it off nicely.


----------



## Mark M

mjsrb5 said:


> Hi Mark that looks great, a very nice mod in my opinion and one I will be attempting shortly with a SKX031. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> A red tip to the second hand will set it off nicely.


Thanks, yes I'm very happy with the result and I will be attemping another soon doing a watch similar to the DAGAZ "BB" when finances allow.

That one will be a touch more challenging as it requires a bezel insert and hand change as well as the dial.

Good luck with yours and I look forward to seeing it.

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## mjsrb5

Here's some more of my modded watches, this first one I did not do myself but it's the watch that got me into modifying 

[IMG alt="P1070626_zps0d5d9fe3.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1070626_zps0d5d9fe3.jpg[/IMG]

Very simple mods, a SKX007 with just a planet ocean bezel and a leather strap.

Next is my first attempt at modding.

It's a SKX007 with a green sub bezel insert, plonguer hands and a silver chapter ring, all Yobokies parts.



And probably my favourite, a SKX011 with orange planet ocean bezel and tan leather nato strap.

[IMG alt="P1070813_zps3311e09c.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1070813_zps3311e09c.jpg[/IMG]

Here's another SKX007, this time with a Dagaz Aqua-dot Dial, Soxa Bezel insert and aftermarket hands and a shark mesh bracelet.

[IMG alt="P1070865_zps6c89259f.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1070865_zps6c89259f.jpg[/IMG]

I wasn't that happy with finished watch so I changed a few bits on it.

[IMG alt="P1070902_zps3bcca925.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1070902_zps3bcca925.jpg[/IMG]

I think the new hands suit the dial much better.

Next up is a 6309-729a I modified with a Dagaz dial, a blank bezel insert and plongeur hands

[IMG alt="P1070892_zps84e081ad.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1070892_zps84e081ad.jpg[/IMG]

They've all been posted on various threads but I thought it was better to have them in the same place.

There will be a few more to add to the collection very shortly!


----------



## Mark M

Wow great mods and watches, I can see this is going to become an obsession with me, obviously is already for you!!! Cheers and keep up the great work.


----------



## Dusty

Mine



















Bead blasted the case



















Then a few changes to the bezel paint and the dial


----------



## danoafc

Dusty said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bead blasted the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a few changes to the bezel paint and the dial


That bead blasted case looks fantastic Dusty.


----------



## That Guy

Dusty said:


>


Great shot of a stunning watch. I agree Dano the case looks amazing and detail to bezel really sets it off.


----------



## mjsrb5

New Watch Alert! 

I had a delivery recently from a fellow member on here "bry1975"

I sent him a standard skx007 case, bezel and crown, he worked some magic on it and I got this back.



I am very happy with the finish, its stunning matt / satin black.

I also ordered som egaskets from him, here's a funky green caseback gasket fitted.



I had a few ideas about what I was planning with the watch, mostly involving orange bits, that all went out the window when I saw the case, I knew it had to be a bit more stealthy.

Here's the completed watch, mods are as follows :

DLC'd Case , Crown and Bezel

Yobokies Mercedes style hands with a red second hand

Dagaz Ultra - Mer Bezel Insert

Black Steel bracelet with curved ends







I'm well chuffed with it


----------



## woody77

hi some of mine all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## tixntox

My "Alladin's Cave!" Well part of it actually!



Mike


----------



## mjsrb5

Been messing with a few more watches, I put new hands on my DLC'd SKX007, the last ones I had on were a bit skinny for the style of the watch.





I also did a wee FFF tribute with a SKX031, the only thing lacking is the FFF style bezel but I'm quite happy with the original


----------



## mjsrb5

I've wanted a Doxa homage for a while too, seeing Woody's very smart one a few posts above got me motivated 

I'm very chuffed with the result and I found an old bracelet that suits it perfectly in my opinion. I've also used a slightly domed Yokobies Crystal on this and I think it looks great.







My latest project is a TUNA homage using an machined 6309 case, watch this space!!


----------



## jimbotime

really nice '

*mjsrb5*


----------



## Yunsung

Some very nice mods in here. Mine:


----------



## mjsrb5

Tidy!

I like the hands mate, where did you get them?


----------



## richy176

yesenoj said:


> What's the model number on this one? A kinetic isn't a good fit for me since I rotate watches, but that's a pretty nice looking watch
> 
> 
> 
> BarryW said:
Click to expand...

Why is a kinetic not suitable if you rotate watches? I thought they could be left for several weeks and then reset to the correct time/date once you shook it a few times.


----------



## tcj

Dave O said:


> SPORK


SACRILEGE..........


----------



## Yunsung

mjsrb5 said:


> Tidy!
> 
> I like the hands mate, where did you get them?


Thanks! It is a Yobokies modification and parts. The minute hand is a plonguer and hour hand is from a monster. I am actually thinking of selling this beauty as I want to raise funds for an Ollech & Wajs Mirage Chrono


----------



## mjsrb5

I completed another mod today, it's nothing groundbreaking and has been done plenty times before but I like it 

It's a BB mod based on a SKX031 with the 3 o'clock crown.

I've used a hand made strap by Pavel (It's made of Ostrich leg skin!)

Here's a few pics.

Its all Dagaz parts, the quality of the dial and hands is outstanding.

[IMG alt="P1080375_zpsf65701aa.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1080375_zpsf65701aa.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="P1080378_zpsc03ead82.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1080378_zpsc03ead82.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG alt="P1080391_zpse259945a.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1080391_zpse259945a.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="P1080392_zps23415451.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1080392_zps23415451.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Rotundus

woody77 said:


>


that looks great :thumbup:


----------



## woody77

Rotundus said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks great :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 hi thanks very much I got in a trade not seen one like it .not sure ware you get the parts to do from.all the best woody77


----------



## mjsrb5

Been modifying some of my previous mods lately, and modded a couple of 6309-7040s.

Please excuse the bad pictures as they were taken on my phone.

First up is this skx 007, it was a Doxa homage I did a while back but I've swapped the bezel insert for something that matches it a bit better (from Dagaz) and used a Murphy bezel.







The colours are a bit brighter in the flesh.

Next is my Tiger Tuna, I've changed the hands on this for Dagaz stilettos.





I've ordered a PVD engraved bezel for it, just waiting on delivery.


----------



## mjsrb5

Heres one of my 7040s. I fitted new hands and chapter ring from Yobokies and a Dagaz "Boddies" bezel insert.





And finally this one I've delighted with 

It's got a bubble boy domed crystal and SS engraved bezel insert and is fitted with a hand made strap from Pavel


----------



## Timez Own

mjsrb5 said:


> New Watch Alert!
> 
> I had a delivery recently from a fellow member on here "bry1975"
> 
> I sent him a standard skx007 case, bezel and crown, he worked some magic on it and I got this back.
> 
> [IMG alt="Stealth1_zpsce08f05a.jpg"...lorach/watches/Stealth1_zpsce08f05a.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I am very happy with the finish, its stunning matt / satin black.
> 
> I also ordered som egaskets from him, here's a funky green caseback gasket fitted.
> 
> [IMG alt="Stealth2_zps85a47fab.jpg"...lorach/watches/Stealth2_zps85a47fab.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I had a few ideas about what I was planning with the watch, mostly involving orange bits, that all went out the window when I saw the case, I knew it had to be a bit more stealthy.
> 
> Here's the completed watch, mods are as follows :
> 
> DLC'd Case , Crown and Bezel
> 
> Yobokies Mercedes style hands with a red second hand
> 
> Dagaz Ultra - Mer Bezel Insert
> 
> Black Steel bracelet with curved ends
> 
> [IMG alt="Stealth14_zpsa49a36a0.jpg...orach/watches/Stealth14_zpsa49a36a0.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="Stealth3_zpsa9dd359f.jpg"...lorach/watches/Stealth3_zpsa9dd359f.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="Stealth9_zpsda8943dd.jpg"...lorach/watches/Stealth9_zpsda8943dd.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I'm well chuffed with it


Now that is VERY NICE!


----------



## cleoluka

Lovely watches !


----------



## mjsrb5

Got my engraved PVD bezel insert from yobokies yesterday and it's now fitted to my Tiger Tuna.

I'm now totally happy with this watch, it has taken about 4 - 5 months to build and has probably been the most fun I've had modding a watch 

Hard to believe it started life as a tired old 6040-7290 ready for the parts bin.


----------



## woody77

hi this one


----------



## woody77




----------



## mach 0.0013137

I only have this which was one of two modified by Roy....

*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*



The change from having the inner bezel as a compass to a 12 hour indicator turns it from a novelty to a feature which I`ve found to be very useful on many occasions, he also managed to tighten it up so that unlike the original it doesn`t move if you even look at it :rltb:


----------



## Rekhmire

As poated elsewhere, my 2nd Modded Seiko diver, based on a 7s26. Bold, funky and fun...I think!


----------



## mcb2007

mjsrb5 said:


> Here's some more of my modded watches, this first one I did not do myself but it's the watch that got me into modifying
> 
> [IMG alt="P1070626_zps0d5d9fe3.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1070626_zps0d5d9fe3.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Very simple mods, a SKX007 with just a planet ocean bezel and a leather strap.
> 
> Next is my first attempt at modding.
> 
> It's a SKX007 with a green sub bezel insert, plonguer hands and a silver chapter ring, all Yobokies parts.
> 
> 
> 
> And probably my favourite, a SKX011 with orange planet ocean bezel and tan leather nato strap.
> 
> [IMG alt="P1070813_zps3311e09c.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1070813_zps3311e09c.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Here's another SKX007, this time with a Dagaz Aqua-dot Dial, Soxa Bezel insert and aftermarket hands and a shark mesh bracelet.
> 
> [IMG alt="P1070865_zps6c89259f.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1070865_zps6c89259f.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wasn't that happy with finished watch so I changed a few bits on it.
> 
> [IMG alt="P1070902_zps3bcca925.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1070902_zps3bcca925.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I think the new hands suit the dial much better.
> 
> Next up is a 6309-729a I modified with a Dagaz dial, a blank bezel insert and plongeur hands
> 
> [IMG alt="P1070892_zps84e081ad.jpg"...lorach/watches/P1070892_zps84e081ad.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> They've all been posted on various threads but I thought it was better to have them in the same place.
> 
> There will be a few more to add to the collection very shortly!


Got to go with the orange face with the planet ocean bezel quite stunning


----------



## mcb2007

woody77 said:


>


Where did you purchase the mesh strap , if you don't mind me asking


----------



## greasemonk

wow,really like those,think I am getting the modding bug..greasemonk


----------



## Rekhmire

When I posted on here that I was getting my first Seiko diver, someone replied "lets's see how many you'll have by this time next year". Well, I didn't want to dissapoint. Ended up with four by the end of THIS year!










From the left, purple dialed 7002. The most expensive of the four, and still less than Â£150! My favourite and daily wear watch. Absolutely love this one. Not stopped since I got it. Fantastic loom.Great quality at that price.

Blue and yellow dialed 6309 with pepsi bezel. I wanted a 6309 and ended up winning this and the yellow dialled one on the bay. Recent aquisitions, but both seem OK. One of these is the cheapest of my four and still decent quality, though the difference between these two and he 7002 are obvious up close.

White faced 7S26 with orange strap. Bought this because I liked the extremity of the mod. A bright, fun watch for summer hols and weekends. Great loom on this but bezel insert fellnout while 'winding' one day. Couldn't be bothered sending back to USA, so glued back on myself. Otherwise, running well.

Overall, I love these Seiko's now.


----------



## luckywatch

Rekhmire said:


> When I posted on here that I was getting my first Seiko diver, someone replied "lets's see how many you'll have by this time next year". Well, I didn't want to dissapoint. Ended up with four by the end of THIS year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the left, purple dialed 7002. The most expensive of the four, and still less than Â£150! My favourite and daily wear watch. Absolutely love this one. Not stopped since I got it. Fantastic loom.Great quality at that price.
> 
> Blue and yellow dialed 6309 with pepsi bezel. I wanted a 6309 and ended up winning this and the yellow dialled one on the bay. Recent aquisitions, but both seem OK. One of these is the cheapest of my four and still decent quality, though the difference between these two and he 7002 are obvious up close.
> 
> White faced 7S26 with orange strap. Bought this because I liked the extremity of the mod. A bright, fun watch for summer hols and weekends. Great loom on this but bezel insert fellnout while 'winding' one day. Couldn't be bothered sending back to USA, so glued back on myself. Otherwise, running well.
> 
> Overall, I love these Seiko's now.


Really nice. I donâ€™t collect Seikoâ€™s but I like to see the mods. They look fab and this thread has some great pictures.

Cheers Scott. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

Rekhmire said:


> When I posted on here that I was getting my first Seiko diver, someone replied "lets's see how many you'll have by this time next year". Well, I didn't want to dissapoint. Ended up with four by the end of THIS year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the left, purple dialed 7002. The most expensive of the four, and still less than Â£150! My favourite and daily wear watch. Absolutely love this one. Not stopped since I got it. Fantastic loom.Great quality at that price.
> 
> Blue and yellow dialed 6309 with pepsi bezel. I wanted a 6309 and ended up winning this and the yellow dialled one on the bay. Recent aquisitions, but both seem OK. One of these is the cheapest of my four and still decent quality, though the difference between these two and he 7002 are obvious up close.
> 
> White faced 7S26 with orange strap. Bought this because I liked the extremity of the mod. A bright, fun watch for summer hols and weekends. Great loom on this but bezel insert fellnout while 'winding' one day. Couldn't be bothered sending back to USA, so glued back on myself. Otherwise, running well.
> 
> Overall, I love these Seiko's now.


Ahhhhh it was you that pipped me at the post on the bay for the yellow Pepsi you beat me 66p lol nightmare


----------



## cactus

Been reading and looking through this thread and am definitely inspired to start down the modded Seiko road, some great looking watches. Will look into it and check back when I've taken the plunge.


----------



## cactus

By the way,anybody else willing to contribute ? I'd love to see more. :yes:


----------



## Time Bomb

woody77 said:


> hi this one


Beautiful pieces Woody. I love the brown on brown.


----------



## mcb2007

Here is my feeble attempt ,


----------



## Rekhmire

That's a good job. Well done.


----------



## Faze

Whoops wrong section, please move on, nothing to see here.


----------



## woody77

hi this one


----------



## woody77




----------



## AKP

Where do you guys get your parts from?


----------



## I D HOWE

That's a cracking looking watch woody77.

Ian


----------



## mjsrb5

AKP said:


> Where do you guys get your parts from?


Hello,

I mostly get my parts from Dagaz & Yobokies, I also scour ebay for the odd bit too.

For hard to get or one off parts it's a matter of finding amateur / hobby engineers to make them.

I'm not sure if I can put links on here but I can PM them if you require.


----------



## maciejkon817

I'd like a PM aswell. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mjsrb5

Latest mod now complete.

SKX007 fitted with a Dagaz Super Dome crystal, navy bezel insert, navy snowflake dial, 6105 style hands, sliver chapter ring and Murphy coin edge bezel.


----------



## greasemonk

some very nice watches in this thread,prompted







me to put up a pic of my skx007,might have done it before but if i did its bound to be different now,i always messing with my seikos.....................................................................


----------



## mjsrb5

Very nice greasemonk, where did you get the smooth bezel from?


----------



## greasemonk

mjsrb5 said:


> Very nice greasemonk, where did you get the smooth bezel from?


thanks,i machined it up out out off a phosper bronze bar i have in the workshop.its not visible in the above pic pic but the case is also modified,i machined of the protecting lugs around the crown,a retrograde step if i was going to use it as a diver,but it gives it a different look.then i repolished the case.will try and take a decent photo of this mod and put it up,cheers..greasemonk


----------



## greasemonk

pic as promised


----------



## badgersdad

mjsrb5 said:


> Latest mod now complete.
> 
> SKX007 fitted with a Dagaz Super Dome crystal, navy bezel insert, navy snowflake dial, 6105 style hands, sliver chapter ring and Murphy coin edge bezel.


That coin edge bezel looks awesome, especially with the dome. Lovely.


----------



## mjsrb5

greasemonk said:


> pic as promised


Now that is very nice indeed, great workmanship. I actually need to get the lugs machined off a SKX031 case, would you be interested in doing it? I'll send you a PM.


----------



## badgersdad

Here's my skx031. It had the 62mas face when I got it, but with normal, modern hands. I've put 6105 hands on because I like the red dot. The whole thing still looked a bit plasticy with the standard crystal so I've put a dome in, which improves it somewhat. I used a 3mm deep crystal chosen with advice I found in an old SCWF post, but really it's too high. I might be bothered to swap it for a 2mm. The strap is reclaimed leather from an old belt. I'm still not sure I like the whole thing. Maybe I'll sell it and start again.

The first picture captures the effect of the dome quite nicely.


----------



## Citiz

Some absolute crackers on this thread!

I wish I had the confidence an know how to do this with my 007 í ½í±


----------



## badgersdad

Honestly, a cheap set of tools off the bay and a quick read around the forums and you'll be away. The only thing I've struggled with is getting a second hand on. It's pretty tricky unless you have a very steady hand.Two months ago I'd never changed a watch battery. Now my desks coveted in bits of bracelet and springbars and the insides of a sportsmatic I'm taking to pieces for curiosity.


----------



## Faze




----------



## mjsrb5

Faze said:


>


Lovely! Stick a Murphy bezel on that and it would be perfect I reckon.


----------



## Faze

mjsrb5 said:


> Lovely! Stick a Murphy bezel on that and it would be perfect I reckon.


Have you a link mate, would like a look. :thumbup:


----------



## mjsrb5

Here's one of my watches with a murphy bezel, the coin edge would really suit your watch.


----------



## Faze

Not mine, but found this on Facebook and love it, Monster on the dial looks great.


----------



## mjsrb5

Just completed this today for a friend.

Started life as a busted SKX 007.

Now fitted with :

Brand new 7s26 movement.

Yobokies green MM dial.

Yobokies Snowflake hands.

Dagaz polished silver chapter ring.

Murphy Bezel.

Yobokies glass lumed insert.

Green nato strap (temporary, will have a leather one made soon)


----------



## mjsrb5

Decided to do another one today as I have a surplus of interesting spares lying around. This one is just a bit of fun and is based on a pilots watch.

Started as a SKX 007.

Parts used:

Yobokies P-38dial.

Yobokies Speedmaster hands.

Dagaz numbered chapter ring.

Dagaz Superdome crystal conversion and matched bezel insert.

Pav handmade strap.

It wont be to everyones taste as it's quite busy but that's the look I was aiming for.

Here's a few pics of the build.


----------



## mcb2007

Nice work mjsrb5, if only I had the skill and patience .


----------



## Faze

This looks very nice


----------



## chop suey

Blimey - there are some very clever people around. New to this forum so want to ask what's the best way to get into this modded lark?


----------



## mjsrb5

chop suey said:


> Blimey - there are some very clever people around. New to this forum so want to ask what's the best way to get into this modded lark?


Hello mate, Get yourself a used Seiko SKX007 and start with a Bezel insert swap. Really easy to do and it will transform the look of the watch, there's a tutorial pinned to the top of the "Tinkerer's Corner" Section.

There's a huge amount of replacement parts available online for these watches. If you need any tips ect I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## apm101

Here's my 6309-7290 with 6105 dial and handset.

Not my work, but I really like it. Quite mild a mod, really.


----------



## mjsrb5

apm101 said:


> Here's my 6309-7290 with 6105 dial and handset.
> 
> Not my work, but I really like it. Quite mild a mod, really.


Hands really suit it. Big improvement over the standard ones I think.


----------



## jakej106

my first Seiko with any work done.. heres how it came



ive only just changed the bezel to an Omega Seamaster insert, im thinking next a domed glass and maybe black hands and chapter ring... may be abit blue currently..


----------



## Faze

Not my work, but just bought this Monster.


----------



## Davey P

mjsrb5 said:


> Decided to do another one today as I have a surplus of interesting spares lying around. This one is just a bit of fun and is based on a pilots watch...


Only just seen this one. Now THAT is a beauty, I love it. Would look even better on a black "Flieger" style strap IMHO, (just my personal preference, of course) but hats off to you Sir, it looks brilliant :notworthy:


----------



## thewhiz

Really love this thread, it's inspiring me and giving me loads of ideas on what sort of case, dial hands etc.. to buy for my 7S26 movement which is on the way to me.

I'm thinking black Monster with subtle red/orange bits (on the hands) and maybe a shark mesh bracelet. Lots of options, it's just finding where to get the parts from!

Cam.


----------



## mjsrb5

Davey P said:


> mjsrb5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to do another one today as I have a surplus of interesting spares lying around. This one is just a bit of fun and is based on a pilots watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only just seen this one. Now THAT is a beauty, I love it. Would look even better on a black "Flieger" style strap IMHO, (just my personal preference, of course) but hats off to you Sir, it looks brilliant :notworthy:
Click to expand...

Cheers Davey I appreciate the comments  Black Flieger is a great idea I think you might be right. I'm also planning to swap the bezel for either a murphys coin edge or a yobokies oversized one. Watch this space  (Once I get home in a couple of weeks)


----------



## mjsrb5

I completed a bit of modding tonight, here is the result.

It's a SKX007, fitted with some Yokobies bits to give it a vintage look.

I've used a Patina lumed dial and hands and a vintage red glass bezel insert, it also has a Murphy bezel and a Pavstraps racing strap.


----------



## danoafc

mjsrb5 said:


> I completed a bit of modding tonight, here is the result.
> 
> It's a SKX007, fitted with some Yokobies bits to give it a vintage look.
> 
> I've used a Patina lumed dial and hands and a vintage red glass bezel insert, it also has a Murphy bezel and a Pavstraps racing strap.


That looks great! Nice work!!


----------



## taffyman

this is quite a nice mod H


----------



## jakej106

Due to the lovely sellers of ebay and the wrong part being sent out to me, and not being bothered to send to ebay a new Seiko diver mod is underway.... I'm not sure if its been done before but alas I'm awaiting parts that may take a couple of weeks..

I've spent about 2 hours just working on the bezel.. Over worked but once I started it was a no brainer.


----------



## zenomega

Just finished this mod on an invicta 8926ob not all Seiko but the movement is a hacking and hand winding Seiko NH35A. I really like the Tudor Black Bay and this is my attempt to get something that looks like it but for a fraction of the cost.

Dagaz dial and hands

Domed mineral crystal from cussins

Red bezel insert is a Rolex non original of the bay.

First pic still waiting for the bezel insert to arrive from Texas!










And the finished pics


----------



## badgersdad

zenomega said:


> Just finished this mod on an invicta 8926ob not all Seiko but the movement is a hacking and hand winding Seiko NH35A. I really like the Tudor Black Bay and this is my attempt to get something that looks like it but for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> Dagaz dial and hands
> 
> Domed mineral crystal from cussins
> 
> Red bezel insert is a Rolex non original of the bay.
> 
> First pic still waiting for the bezel insert to arrive from Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished pics


I really like that. The gold accents on black bays tend to put me of so the all silver look on that really appeals. Is the invicta all the same dimensions as a seiko diver? And don't they have invicta engraved on the case side? Might have a go at one myself. Lovely work. Well done.


----------



## zenomega

Yes same size and yes it was engraved invicta on the side until I rasped it off then.

I chose the invicta lot cheaper than a Seiko as a starting point for a mod.

The movement is an outstanding timekeeper it's still spot on after a week!!


----------



## badgersdad

zenomega said:


> The movement is an outstanding timekeeper it's still spot on after a week!!


It's a better movement than the 7s26 that's in most seiko mods. I've got to have a go. Have you seen the thread on WUS about modded invicta? Some lovely stuff over there.


----------



## jakej106

I only got my first Seiko in December and now I have 5 (1 incoming thanks to Lampoc)

this one originally had a pepsi bezel but alas it did not agree with me, so in went this red insert from the bay.



next I had a spare dial from a 5 that I changed so I thought the black pilot dial would look better than the dark blue,



one of my cheaper watches and becoming one of my faves. the dial looks even better than I thought it may,but I think some pilot hands will be next and maybe bubble boy crystal.

for those with the discerning eye you may also notice I polished the lugs instead of the standard satin effect


----------



## Roy

Here is my modded Seiko 6309, it's my favourite watch at the mo. It was a standard 6309 until I had Tiger UK machine the case and fit a shroud. Brilliant job ! new dial, domed anti reflective crystal. I love it


----------



## kevkojak

Roy said:


> Here is my modded Seiko 6309, it's my favourite watch at the mo. It was a standard 6309 until I had Tiger UK machine the case and fit a shroud. Brilliant job ! new dial, domed anti reflective crystal. I love it


Awesome job - we need that Tiger over here, can we not head-hunt him from SCWF?


----------



## Roy

We could try


----------



## mjsrb5

Roy said:


> Here is my modded Seiko 6309, it's my favourite watch at the mo. It was a standard 6309 until I had Tiger UK machine the case and fit a shroud. Brilliant job ! new dial, domed anti reflective crystal. I love it


I got Tiger UK to do the same for me last year  Here's my 6309 Tiger Tuna.

He did an outstanding job on it. Mine is fitted with a Pav strap from Miterant off of here.


----------



## Badcrumble

I thought I'd resurrect this thread as it is the one that got me thinking about modding a watch. So here it is...










It's not all my own work. Thanks to Viny for blasting the case and to Bruce for digging me out of the hole I created by trying to re-fit the hands myself.

The chapter ring, dial and handset are from Dagaz, the insert from yobokies. I have kept the original crystal for the moment.

The bezel insert isn't glued in yet and I have strap choices to make but it will be on a grey nato from Andy (Iceblue) for the moment.

Thanks again for the help guys, I'm thrilled with it!


----------



## Guest

nice, looks like a good clear dial :thumbsup: and a cool bezel insert too


----------



## Badcrumble

Badcrumble said:


> I thought I'd resurrect this thread as it is the one that got me thinking about modding a watch. So here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not all my own work. Thanks to Viny for blasting the cas


That's Vinny (Vinbo). Stupid phone!


----------



## Rekhmire

mjsrb5 said:


> Decided to do another one today as I have a surplus of interesting spares lying around. This one is just a bit of fun and is based on a pilots watch.
> 
> Started as a SKX 007.
> 
> Parts used:
> 
> Yobokies P-38dial.
> 
> Yobokies Speedmaster hands.
> 
> Dagaz numbered chapter ring.
> 
> Dagaz Superdome crystal conversion and matched bezel insert.
> 
> Pav handmade strap.
> 
> It wont be to everyones taste as it's quite busy but that's the look I was aiming for.
> 
> Here's a few pics of the build.


 Excellent! Really like that.


----------



## pauluspaolo

Roy said:


> Here is my modded Seiko 6309, it's my favourite watch at the mo. It was a standard 6309 until I had Tiger UK machine the case and fit a shroud. Brilliant job ! new dial, domed anti reflective crystal. I love it


 I like everything about this modification/conversion - can I ask how much it costs? I realise that this will depend on what options you choose - crystal, dial, hands etc - but any chance of a ball park figure for the case work & shroud at least? Also do you supply your own 6309 (presume the slim cased version) or can Tiger UK supply these? Lovely watch & sorry for all the questions :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy

Hi Paul,

It cost me £150 for the case conversion. I just sent Tiger the bare case. This is a 6309 but he can do 7002's too. I fitted a domed crystal with anti reflective coating to it too, its one that I doubt I will ever sell 

View attachment 9780


----------



## SBryantgb

Old news but it's all I have until my solar mod comes back to me...


----------



## Rekhmire

Just got my latest one (for myself!) this Christmas. A 7S26 with 'Arctic camo' mod. Awesome lume, on the bezel as well as the dial.


----------



## reggie747

This is my only modded Seiko, not carried out by myself either.....


----------



## SBryantgb




----------



## Mr Levity

Bought this for myself for Christmas. Mrs L was not amused ! :bash:


----------



## IAmATeaf

My only modded Seiko, a 007J, purchased as is.

I love the bezel and insert on it.


----------



## johnbaz

This one is made of two watches!

The movement was good but the case was bashed about sumfink awful!! so I transplanted the movement in this case that a member gave me in return for something! (Can't remember what!!)

The original case had Capital cities around the bezel, I liked this one more so I left it in place!! :thumbsup:










I put this together using bits from all over the world!!

Bry1975 gave me the dial that he'd relumed with Superluminova so I had to source everything to make the watch up, He wasn't happy with the bit of a smudge at 9 :notworthy:

From memory, The case came from Norway, The hands from Ramone (Hawaii I think!), The hands weren't very good quality, The hour hand fitted perfectly, Minute hand was tight, Second hand wouldn't fit at all, Too small on the tube!
I went through a heap of scrap watches before I found this second hand, It was a from an ultra cheap Swiss 1j EB movement!! :wacko:










Unfortunately the mainspring has given up the ghost and currently doesn't run!! :sadwalk:

Bry's lume was much better than Ramone's!!










John


----------



## taffyman

http://[/URL







This one is well modified and i love it ,Thanks Faze!


----------

